# New Spinning Reel



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Was thinking about getting a new spinning reel. Anyone have any they would suggest? Inshore 7' rod, live baits and top water 10lb braid.

Budget of 100 bucks or less. What's everyone's opinions?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if you can manage to squeeze another $35.00 or so and with a coupon from strike zone you'll be able to get a stradic 3000 for about $129.00 plus tax,  on another note, my brother found some starters on ebay and i think a few other places for around $100.00. i'll find out exactly where and let you know


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Mark. Is strike zone in town or a website?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

strike zone is on bch blvd. just east of 9A. sign up on their mailing list and they'll send you valuble coupons. if you havent been to their store yet you really need to go. they are good people


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> live baits and top water 10lb braid. Budget of 100 bucks or less.


Hmmm, bait and plugs, braided line....quality reel, less than a hundred

that's not a spinning reel, that's a bait or plug casting reel.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10355646

I get better control over my plugs using my thumb burner than my spinners.
And the new revolving spool reels are not what your dad used.
The braking systems, once adjusted, cut way down on line over runs.
No line twist. Wind knots, what are those?

Take a stroll down the aisle at wally world, quality reels at a good price.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> > live baits and top water 10lb braid. Budget of 100 bucks or less.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, bait and plugs, braided line....quality reel, less than a hundred
> ...


You don't even understand the amount of backlash that I could create with one of those.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Solid quality for a good price. Look for the Shimano Sphero's 4000, about $70 anywhere you look. I have used mine for well over a year now, dunked in saltwater the first time out and not serviced until 3 weeks ago...  Very light pitting on the main gear and no other problems. I use mine for the very same applications, same rod & line.

Giddy up!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> You don't even understand the amount of backlash that I could create with one of those.



Are you saying it would look like a hairball coughed up by a sabertooth tiger?


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> > You don't even understand the amount of backlash that I could create with one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying it would look like a hairball coughed up by a sabertooth tiger?


If this cat









ate this backlashed reel










and mixed it with a years worth of hairballs it might look half as bad as my backlash would look.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

hEY GRAMPS I HOPE YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT THE OLD MODEL SPHEROS'S, CAUSE THE BRAND NEW ONES ARE GOING FROM 109 TO 179 BUCKS, NOW THE OLD STYLE YOU CAN PICK UP FROM 60 TO 80 BUCKS IF YOU CAN FIND THEM, WHEN THEY DROPPED THE PRICE ON THEM THEY STATING SELLING LIKE HOT CAKES.

I PERSONALLY USE THE NEW SHIMANO SARAHA'S AND LOVE THEM HAVE HAD THEM SINCE CHRISTMAS AND I PUT THEM THROUGH A LOT OF USE SOMETIMES 2 FULLS DAYS OF FISHING A WEEK AND HAVENT HAD ANY PROBS OUT OF THEM.

THEY RUN 79.99 AND HAVE SHIMANOS NEW ANTI WIND KNOT TECHNOLOGY IN THEM AND IT ACTUALLY WORKS, I HAVENT GOT ONE WIND KNOT YET.


ALEX


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Alex - When did they change? I guess my reference was the old style...

Really though Daiwa has my vote hands down. The Team Daiwa Advantage is the best reel I have ever owned. Got it on clearance a while back for $100, they sell for $150 normally but worth every darn penny!


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

I BELIEVE THEY CHANGED THEM IN THE MIDDLE OF 08, THEY CAME OUT RIGHT AFTER THE NEW STRADICS CAME OUT. tHEY ARE BAD TO THE BONE.


ALEX


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

You guys are worse than a panga full of somali pirates.

*I've been hijacked!!!!*


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

ya know, if those pirates swing both ways...

 they're bijackers... [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] 

[smiley=threadjacked.gif]


sabertooth hairballs.... ;D...TGIF!


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

i love my new stradic 3000, I cant find anything not perfect about it.  This website is selling them for $119 (was $109 a couple weeks ago) - http://rivermarinesupply.com/
also have the new symmetre 3000 and it is amazing as well.  just my 2 cents
to save addit. bucks, you can also go to the fwcc website, dowload their latest saltwater regs and there are coupons for dicks and sports authority


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

tried to find these coupons. no luck..you gotta a link to it?


----------



## kuzus (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the old Spheros. They are smooth and very tough. I have 2 and one of them is at least 7 or 8 years old. I have only oiled them a bit over the years.


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry, here is the link... http://myfwc.com/docs/RulesRegulations/2009_SaltwaterRegsNewsletter.pdf
also, sports authority runs $25 off of $100 purchases pretty often in the paper, keep your eyes out


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

How about the USREEL special they got going on? The thread posted in the general section. $59.99 I haven't used one of these, but I was looking at one at BPS and then I saw the price tag of about $135 and got scared away. They're on sale for $59.99, plus a 10 dollar rebate and a free rod.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll add another vote for the new stradics.  I bought mine when they first came out a couple years ago maybe.  Haven't had a wind knot yet.  It makes me happy everytime I fish with my buddies and they are getting wind knots.  I just politely say, "Cool, I haven't seen one of those knots in years.  That's a real hum-dinger.  Were you trying to cast over at that fish?  Here let me see if he's hungry...ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!  I guess so. Sorry about your luck.  Man he's a nice one.  While you're down there messing with a knot, will you put the power pole down and take my fish off the hook.  Thanks."  

I used to be a die hard Diawa fan until I sent an Advantage in for maintanence and they nickle-n-dimed me for every little tiny thing plus a processing and labor fee.  Shimano customer service is much more lax and will charge you a flat rate (labor and most parts already included) or ship you basci parts at little or no charge.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I got the U.S. Reel and it was defective. So I went and picked up a Stradic today.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I too bought a new Stradic when they first came
out and have been very happy with it. As Shimano
goes thru their product line with the "braid friendly"
design each reel has come out great... I have a 
3000 and bought my wife a 2500 for Christmas
and she likes hers too... We use braid on almost
everything...have been for years...
The new Stella came out a while back (drool...)
I might start savin' my pennies...  Dave


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I too bought a new Stradic when they first came
> out and have been very happy with it. As Shimano
> goes thru their product line with the "braid friendly"
> design each reel has come out great... I have a
> ...



Hows the 3000 treating you? I wasn't sure if I wanted to go 3000 or 4000. But I went with 3000 for use in Flamingo. Pretty much for snook and reds.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

The new 3000 is the same reel as the new
2500 with a bigger spool and larger grip on 
the handle... The 3000 should be fine for
snook and reds and almost anything except
huge snook or targeting larger tarpon or cobia.
I would buy it again. 4000 class reels feel big
and heavy to me for all day fishin'.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> The new 3000 is the same reel as the new
> 2500 with a bigger spool and larger grip on
> the handle... The 3000 should be fine for
> snook and reds and almost anything except
> ...



Yeah the grip is rather large on my 3000. Feels a bit weird. lol


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Just got my US Reel 230SX yesterday. There seemed to be quite a few satisfied users on here, so we'll see. I am always skeptical about anything Made In China. 

If I had known, I wouldn't have bought it. They should find another name for their company.

Kemo


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

I have shimano stradics& spheros& pflueger presidents.  Each time I add a new reel its a *Pflueger President*.  The ones with the wooden handle, not the newest one XT.  $59.99 drag smooth as silk, easy flip bail, casts a mile, I fish 90% braided line.  They say it's a fresh water reel.  My oldest is about 4 years old and has repeatedly been used in saltwater.  Just rinse after use and I hit it with a little reel magic and they are as good as the day I got them.  Bought mine at Bass Pro.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I have shimano stradics& spheros& pflueger presidents.  Each time I add a new reel its a *Pflueger President*.  The ones with the wooden handle, not the newest one XT.  $59.99 drag smooth as silk, easy flip bail, casts a mile, I fish 90% braided line.  They say it's a fresh water reel.  My oldest is about 4 years old and has repeatedly been used in saltwater.  Just rinse after use and I hit it with a little reel magic and they are as good as the day I got them.  Bought mine at Bass Pro.



I also have a pflueger presidential, but the saltwater series one. The clicker broke like the second time I used it. It still works good though, the drag just doesn't click.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I've used my US Reel 230SX three times now.  Seems to be good quality.  I have a cheap reel ($25) from  Vietnam that started showing corrosion after the second use.  I let guests and kids use it.  I remember when "Made In Japan" was synonymous with cheap.  That has certainly changed.  Maybe the Chinese are beginning to make products of higher quality.  We'll see.

Kemo


----------

